# KOSICE | European Capital of Culture 2013



## metropoly_sk (Feb 26, 2008)

*Mairseille´s lighthouse*





*Childrens historical railway*


----------



## Kvietok (Feb 10, 2007)

*SkyscraperCity Banner 12. July 2013*










Celebrating European Capital of Culture


----------



## metropoly_sk (Feb 26, 2008)

*Eastslovak museum*


----------



## metropoly_sk (Feb 26, 2008)




----------

